# Fighter vs show



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you could would you get a fighting typ betta over domestic. I am not doing this just theoretical questions. I would take fighter more active, hardy, and interesting knowing about your fish like that.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Of those two, I would choose the show betta - simply because I would not want to support someone involved in animal abuse.

Similarly, I would choose a dog from show lines and not from someone who breeds dogs to fight.

Though, if it were not a question of purchase I would opt first to adopt a rescued fighter before I would buy a new animal (puppy or fish).


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

hmm id prefer show. just prettier imo.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it depends on the fish's colour and tail type. whichever is a PK would do though id never fight one. never had n=much luck with long tail types as far as keeping the finnage from damage.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Fighting, healthier than those inbred show fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant show variety vs fighter type. You could build a really life like biotiope. I just do not regard Siamese Betta fighting as abuse it is there culture they really avoid damage even mild damage plus the breeders you get your fish from often fight them are bettas are descended from them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant not American where they kill them I meant very careful to avoid damage I would never do that though.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Fighting, healthier than those inbred show fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed.. Show bettas typically are inbred many generations to maintain good finnagge, they also are very weak and ive seen many get sick easily.. while Fighters are built to be strong and have a very strong boy structure.. I would choose an active, healthy, strong fish over a weak, and inbred fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My male Betta is pretty healthy things like deltas and VT s you know old strains will probably have more genetic diversity/ the Betta bred for fighting are pretty in there own way plus they might live longer.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Show type, I refuse to support any type of fighting no matter if it's apart of culture or not. Still does not make it right. Not dog fighting, not chicken fighting, not horse fighting, not betta fighting, nor even ant or spider fighting. Animals shouldn't be forced into those stressful dangerous situations for the greed of humans.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Killing is not always wrong what about a man who was going to kill tons of people. In thialand they do not fight there whole life they spend most as breeders. It made our bettas it is so gentle is is more a test of courage wild splendens are more peaceful than domestic. I was more asking if you wanted the fighter type. By buying bettas from a per store betta fighting is being encouraged.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Killing is ALWAYS wrong. Even if it's killing a murderer. It only makes you one yourself but I won't get into that. It's just a set of morals I have being that I know with less murder this world would clearly be a better place.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lady Victorian. Killing is wrong in your own eyes. I have eauthinized 3 fish. 1 from sickness and the others had severely bent spines as 7 day old fry so I fed them to there mother.. The breeders in Thailand cull for imperfections. In your own eyes its wrong. In my eyes it's okay under certain circumstances. It differs by person to person


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

+100 to Mo.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I was talking about killing people. Killing an animal if it is suffering is okay but killing a man because he killed someone is just as bad as being the murderer you seek revenge on. Taking a human life is never right. Taking an animal's life out of cruel intent isn't right either. Such as setting cats on fire or like my friend drowning a litter of kittens because you didn't want them born in the first place is wrong. Putting down a 15 year old dog with bone cancer not. And yes I still stand by killing another human can't be right, it's 100% wrong. There is no good from it ever.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I was talking about killing people. Killing an animal if it is suffering is okay but killing a man because he killed someone is just as bad as being the murderer you seek revenge on. Taking a human life is never right. Taking an animal's life out of cruel intent isn't right either. Such as setting cats on fire or like my friend drowning a litter of kittens because you didn't want them born in the first place is wrong. Putting down a 15 year old dog with bone cancer not. And yes I still stand by killing another human can't be right, it's 100% wrong. There is no good from it ever.


i would kill somebody if they were a threat to someone i care about. i'd try to find a less drastic solution, but if my kid or my fiance was in danger and i had a weapon nearby, it's definitely going to be in my hands.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Betta fighting is not kilng what about killing a killer I do feel beta fighting is wrong but if done correctly does not do any permeated damage but I do feel it is a bad idea. I meant a killer who was going to kill a lot more people like who honestly would not kill hitler if they got the chance I know I would kil hitler. I read a member here who's fish got sick three times and piros.y killed it. Without culing are brilliant bettas would be a myth.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Can we please stop talking about this stuff guys? Not family friendly.*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay back to the original question which would you prefer fighter type vs domestic type or wold type.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I really don't want to give my money to anyone who would encourage animals to fight. I realize this is a cultural thing, but so are dog fighting and cock fighting and most people can objectively say those things are inhumane. I don't see why fish are any different.

I am getting more into wild bettas because they can be kept in arrangements that are impossible with splendens.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant if you had the opportunity of the 3 fighter, show, and wild. I meant you do not have to support the fighters. Many large scale betta breeders fight them.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I would say fighter because they seem to be healthier and have a bigger body that I just think looks better.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a really good point, Choc. 

Many breeders of fine show-quality fish also breed fighters. By buying their show fish, you give them the wherewithal to breed more fighters.

Moral conundrum, anyone?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Just because people breed fighters doesn't mean that they will be fighting them. I breed fighters because I like their energy and am not really interested in the long fins / fancy colours. I think that 'fighters' are actually taken better care of than our 'Show Quality' bettas because they are constantly conditioned, well maintained and are trained well. Like a ufc fighter which will constantly get into better condition that it was before.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

i feel really stupid for asking this, but what's the difference?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm voting for wild bettas if I had to choose between one of the three. After losing nearly all my splendens from I don't know what a couple days back I am getting out of them and just focusing on wild bettas instead. 

Wild bettas are hardier, easier to breed, can be housed in pairs and groups, and are very beautiful when you get them in full colour.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say fighters are hardest the breeder probab
Y took really good care of them. If they were bred by siamese betta fighters more care would be given. Since theses small ignites that practically do more damage make big money really good care is provided but many.mSiamese breeders use the shows to sustain fights. Betta betters on that fight I have read they are really good at spotting disease and health issues which would be good at betta keeping. Many methods of betta fighting are common in betta care like IAL.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually many of the South-East Asian countries use IAL and if not they have their medicines or banana leaf.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But it was used on fighter bettas first because fighter betas are oldest after wild.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

crowntaillove said:


> i feel really stupid for asking this, but what's the difference?


A wild type would be less hardy less aggressive and do not have the harder scales of fighters.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> That's a really good point, Choc.
> 
> Many breeders of fine show-quality fish also breed fighters. By buying their show fish, you give them the wherewithal to breed more fighters.
> 
> Moral conundrum, anyone?


To be 100% honest, we will never know where the money goes. Maybe it goes to producing more show qualities bettas. May be it goes towards fighter fish. Maybe it goes into a vault guarded by a dragon. Who knows. I'm not going to feel guilty or hurt if money given for one thing is used towards something I don't support. I struck that moral connundrum off my list the moment I started paying federal and state taxes. :lol: 

Since most of my fish are from pet stores or rescues from former owners, I think I am drawn to show bettas by defualt. Not to say I would enter a Petco or Petsmart betta into a betta show, but I'm pretty sure pet stores go more towards show than fighter. I don't tihnk I've ever seen a fighter type in the scale, but I still think I like my show types even if none of my show types are show quality. ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

toad said:


> Of those two, I would choose the show betta - simply because I would not want to support someone involved in animal abuse.
> 
> Similarly, I would choose a dog from show lines and not from someone who breeds dogs to fight.
> 
> Though, if it were not a question of purchase I would opt first to adopt a rescued fighter before I would buy a new animal (puppy or fish).


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant they breed show bettas to pay for the fights they are expensive so they breed fighters for the cultural part and show bettas for the cash most of the time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fish fighting and dog fighi g are different in every way betta fighting is more of a test of courage.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

As far as I know fighting dogs is not a culture for the majority if a country leading back generations and fighting dogs has not led the the show Bettas we've seen today have we. So no the are not easily compared IMO. I don't support fighting but I rather have a strong healthy fish than an inbred, heavily finned, weak fish. I HATE over branched fish. I know this might spawn and argument but I absolutely have fish with too much branching unless they can actually hold it in full flare. If they are in full flare and don't spread there fins to full potential then all of that finnagge is obviously effecting them


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

+100 to mo again.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer show fish. I breed for show fish, and I personally would never fight my fish. (Or dog or whatever).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Let me specify. I know when I first trout of a show fish I thought of a heavily finned HM. This is not what I would prefer. I would prefer a short finned, strong. Not inbred fish. Whether it be a Show Bred fish or a Fighter fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> As far as I know fighting dogs is not a culture for the majority if a country leading back generations and fighting dogs has not led the the show Bettas we've seen today have we. So no the are not easily compared IMO. I don't support fighting but I rather have a strong healthy fish than an inbred, heavily finned, weak fish. I HATE over branched fish. I know this might spawn and argument but I absolutely have fish with too much branching unless they can actually hold it in full flare. If they are in full flare and don't spread there fins to full potential then all of that finnagge is obviously effecting them


Sorry worded it wrong I was tying to say dog fighting causes extreme pan and is not cultural and betta fighting at most makes small damage to fins and a small scale damage and the goal is too see who is stronger. I like the looks of fighters plus hardiness. When you do inbreeding you get fish like eprphant ear who suffer a lot there whole life.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I prefer show fish. I breed for show fish, and I personally would never fight my fish. (Or dog or whatever).


Me either I just Ty and respect Siamese culture. I have heard of crueler Japanese fish torture. I am against fighting buying view what the siamese do as courage test.


----------

